# filling bucket from a vanity



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ever need to fill a fiver or even a three from a small powder room sink? What do you do, use a cardboard tube? A swimming pool "noodle" ? Your vaccum hose? Cup your hands and bail out the sink?

Well, I finally found what I've been looking for for years, and I needed it the first week after buying it. It's a "shower hose" found at Ace. (They used to be REAL prevalent in the days of bathtubs w/o showers). Only like $6.00


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

The taps are all kinds of different shapes these days though, is this a highly elastic fitting that should be universal? Or can it only be used on a small round tap.

I always just used a can at an angle and dumped it in


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I often find a red water bottle hanging in the showers that works good for that. :laughing:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Absolutely NOT elastic enough to fit all faucets. BUT it can be hand held in place to work just fine. Even hand holding is quicker than the other methods we've figured out.

Now, the OLD ones (like in my grandmothers New Hampshire house in the 50's) were shaped like a long narrow funnel and WOULD fit over almost any faucet. I'm still looking for one.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I often find a red water bottle hanging in the showers that works good for that. :laughing:


the one with the tube coming out of the end ?










You ARE the Douche Lord :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> the one with the tube coming out of the end ?
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE the Douche Lord :notworthy: :notworthy:


lol yep. I was going to post a pic but thought I would play coy.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> lol yep. I was going to post a pic but thought I would play coy.


is this where we tell our enema stories? Or the kid rookie using the bidet as a fountain ?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> is this where we tell our enema stories? Or the kid rookie using the bidet as a fountain ?


It's your thread guide it in the direction you see fit.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll let others have their moment. You all know I got pantload of bathroom stories.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Hmm... you could pull the fill tube out of the top of the toilet tank.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TheRogueBristle said:


> Hmm... you could pull the fill tube out of the top of the toilet tank.


INTERESTING idea, never thought of that. What would you do, carry a long length of tubing the right diameter to direct the water into the bucket?

Actually, with my luck the old tube will break.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Nah, just set the bucket on top of the closed lid, and pull that little black fill tube out of the vertical pipe in the tank and aim it into the bucket. 

Disclaimer: Toilets are designed differently and this method has not been field tested. It may or may not work for you. :laughing:

But it sounds like you've obviated the need for any WC theatrics with your handy-dandy shower hose. Should you find yourself in a pinch though, it should work. 

Incidentally, I've been working at a job that has been empty now for almost a year since a fire, and the water is terrible. Smells like sulfur, has a reddish color and grows a slime after sitting overnight. Yummy. I'm sure not the best for cleaning my pump, but what other option do I have?


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, and in my younger days the only time I'd remove the aerator from a faucet was to get one of those nice steel screens out, if you know what I mean. There's usually two in there anyway (I 'd never leave someone without at least one). :whistling2:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Whats the problem?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Sir, please get you bucket off the granite!


----------



## jsheridan (Mar 12, 2011)

ProWallGuy said:


> Whats the problem?


 I appreciate ingenuity.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't got a helper that will hold my tube like that :whistling2:


ALSO, with a vanity, the faucet is many times too low to get the proper angle of the dangle of the tube to hit the right opening.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> I don't got a helper that will hold my tube like that :whistling2:
> 
> 
> ALSO, with a vanity, the faucet is many times too low to get the proper angle of the dangle of the tube to hit the right opening.


 
That's just because you dont have enough experience with a big tube. 

For either case. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> That's just because you dont have enough experience with a big tube.
> 
> For either case. :whistling2:


I know, I do have tubual envy. But you know PWG, it's that Swede blood in him. They're known for their tubes. Up above the arctic circle, they need a big ole glowing beacon during those month long nights.

Not to mention the caribou. Us Scots only gots to deal with golf and sheep.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

A shop vac hose/wand does the trick too.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> A shop vac hose/wand does the trick too.


I would use the hose. Good thinkin'.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TheRogueBristle said:


> I would use the hose. Good thinkin'.


Try using a hose, tube, or "noodle" in a sink where the faucet is lower than the counter top. Seriously, try it. 

And when you have a kitchen or slop sink, git yerselves a 3 gallon bucket - they fit under a kitchen sink faucet. 

Hand holding any kind of filling apparatus is a profit eater. Who wants to sit around watching water flow when you could be making money. Sheeeeet, I'd go out side to the garden hose before holding something to re-direct the water out of a kitchen sink for 3 minutes.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

How long would it take to walk to the basement utility sink? :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> How long would it take to walk to the basement utility sink? :whistling2:


OH Gawd, do I love houses with a slop sink. I feel like I'm upper crust.

He's a basement set up in a 1930's beautiful brick mansion in the town I grew up in. Usually these sinks are soapstone, these must have been upgraded at some point.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I often find a red water bottle hanging in the showers that works good for that. :laughing:


 LMAO NOW THATS FUNNY!!!! :thumbup:


----------

